# Decorating 125 Gallon Mbuna Tank



## mattmbuna24 (Dec 12, 2014)

So I recently set up my 125 gal mbuna tank and am ready to decorate. I want to do something natural looking with plenty of hiding spaces and breeding areas. I would like to encourage breeding if possible. I have white and black fine gravel to go in the tank. Should I just go outside and find some good looking nice sized rocks from a river? Or does anyone know how to get a hold of some limestone? 
Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check out local landscaping or stone/rock businesses in your area for a large selection. Another choice is asking property owners with rocks if they are willing to part with them. I don't recommend removing rocks from public areas such as parks.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

As Deeda mentions, landscaping stores are often the best place to buy rocks for fairly cheap - usually people buy the rocks by the truck-full for landscaping at a few cents per pound. Plus, you can pick out rocks of the same color and type.

I've tried doing aquascapes with foraged rocks before, but it always looked a bit random because I could never find enough rocks of the same type and color.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

+1 on the landscaping yard, for sure.

In a 125 mbuna setup, I would suggest buying at least 300 pounds of rock. I like granite. It's cheap and readily available in all sizes. The more you buy on your visit, the more options you'll have when setting up. Choose a color scheme and stick with that; so if going with grey don't buy white or reddish stones. I like to choose at least one huge stone(That I feel comfortable lifting and setting into a tank). One that will be the focal point of your tank, but that can stand on it's own without support. Then buy various sized rocks from large down to fist size or smaller. I like gravel or good sized pebbles of the same color and throw that at the base of your rockwork.

I'd also suggest going with sand, rather than gravel. Ease of maint, watching your fish plowing through it, and overall more natural look make it a better choice IMO. Pool filter sand is a popular one.

Your local landscape place should still be open in the winter, but may have reduced hours of operation. Good luck... setting up the scape in a tank is one of my favorite parts about starting a new tank. Have fun with it!


----------

